# Betta Count



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So with so many people with Bettas on the forum, I think we should all post how many bettas each of us have. Just to see how we rank amongst other keepers. I'll start pretty low...






I have: 2 bettas


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

21 currently...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've lost count. Somewhere between 20 and 30 along with a brand spanking new spawn that should be hatching tomorrow.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Currently: 3
I did have around 8-10 before.....and at one point, I probably had 15 or so adults at least, plus all the babies...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The most I've had was 16. 

Currently I don't have any.  

Hey Neil, do you mind if I move this from the lounge to the betta chat section?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i have 15 males and 5 females


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

2. I shall hold there. lol.


----------



## MrNighttime (Jul 24, 2011)

10


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

10, and I love all of them equally!
Im an addict!!!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Just 2 at the moment. Hoping to get some ADFs so no more unexpected betta buys for me ^_^


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

16 in total. It'll be down to 14 soon since we're going to put our tumor boy and back deformity girl down soon since their quality of life is decreasing little by little. Just waiting for them to be ready.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

6 boys and 7 girls. I need an intervention.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

11 girls and 1 boy... I'm a female betta hoarder... lol xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that, someone needs to give the females good homes.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

lets just say i have over 40 and less than 100. and then i have three sets of babies. i need help.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow........I'm surprised sone of you guys aren't on the that show " Animal Hoarding: Confessions of an Addict" or something along those lines.  I have 1


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 6 females and 4 males.


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

got 8, 2 males and 6 females. Will be breeding next month I'm hoping.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive got three! Two males and one female. That's all I have the time for! ^_^


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

13 males and 2 females, and I keep telling myself no more until puppy is potty trained, lol


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Can I count the ones I have dreamed up in my brain? If not I only have 2....;-)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 10 boys. 
Would love to get a few girls, but I don't know much about them yet...and I can't get anymore tanks...Already have 9 up and running. haha


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got 9 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 2 males and 2 females at the moment, I am gonna go to the pet store to get one more when I am back from my vacation I am hoping for a mustard gas half-moon.:-D


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 1, Im getting another one soon xD Then that will be it for me


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> I have 1, Im getting another one soon xD Then that will be it for me


You say that now...;-)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

dragonflie said:


> You say that now...;-)


My mom wouldnt allow us to have anymore xD 2 is even pushing it for her.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry for posting twice in a matter of minutes but I used a calculator and total all together we have 265 Betta rescued!:-D


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> we have 265 Betta rescued!:-D


Holly cow!

I have 10, 1 boy and 9 girls.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

11: 6 boys, 5 girls


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> Sorry for posting twice in a matter of minutes but I used a calculator and total all together we have 265 Betta rescued!:-D


Yay, we're doing our job as betta lovers! From the show-quality Aquabid bettas to the tailbiting store bettas, we've got them all. And they're all beautiful, wonderful, happy fish.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Then we have 286! That is a lot! The best part is they are going to the best homes available!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

glad there are lots of betta lovers out there! They are such great fish, why not have a bunch of them?  hehehe


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My BF says too many and I say not enough, lol. Since my spawning attempts were major fails I'm now on the search for a nice HMDT, maybe from AB, maybe not. That will be my last betta for a while. I've reached capacity....for now (hehe)


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

CoverMeInClay said:


> Holly cow!
> 
> I have 10, 1 boy and 9 girls.


 The exact opposite of me lol


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I have... 18 Adults, 10 Boys, 8 Girls. Not counting my current spawn (which is small.) So probably 25ish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I need to show this thread to my parents so they stop thinking I have too many fish.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 2 also


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have one.:lol:


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 9 Bettas.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Whooo! We have 326 and counting!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

:BIGsurprise: :BIGsurprise: :BIGsurprise:

you guys have ALOT of bettas :-o


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

I currently only have one, and I love him to bits <3 I'm thinking about getting another one very soon though


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

1 as of today,
more tomorrow. I get pick of the shipment


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

I only have one and I think that's all I can handle right now! It's stressful keeping this little guy healthy and happy!


----------



## Moshann (Aug 7, 2011)

I only have one but don't have the same temptations as you do in the USA - nothing like as readily available. Would probably have a lot more if I was seeing distressed bettas in awful conditions or seeing really beautiful fish that I could just pick up and take to the check out (wow! much too easy!)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 12 with more to come. >_<


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

10, but i ~obviously~ want more. xD


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Total in my house currently, 70.

Total of that that are my pets: 25


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 5 males and 5 females and today I saw an awsome little hmpk that I will be buying tomorrow so I will have 11.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a just one. But I'm hoping to fix that greatly in the near future.


----------

